# Einige Fragen zu Ufermatten!



## eva chadt (28. März 2012)

Habe seit 5Jahren einen Folienteich  und möchte jetzt Ufermatten  auflegen .Müssen die geklebt werden? Wo bekommt man Samen ? Genügt es wenn ich __ Moos darauf lege verwurzeltt das auch  nur so? Wie ist das mit den Sand Lehm Gemisch zum einschlemmen? Also ich möchte wirklich alles darüber wissen  denn ich hoffe das der Teich mit den Matten doch besser  aussieht denn jetzt isr er nur kahl. Danke für jeden Tip:


----------



## laolamia (28. März 2012)

*AW: Einige Fragen zu Ufermatten!*

hallo!

-hier gibt es die saat
-ich hab meine nicht geklebt-einfach ueberlappen lassen
-__ moos kommt alleine
-sand aus dem sandkasten ist normalerweise lehm sand gemisch- einfach einschlaemmen
- ja sieht viel besser aus und schuetzt die folie

gruss
marco


----------



## RKurzhals (28. März 2012)

*AW: Einige Fragen zu Ufermatten!*

Hallo Eva,
wie schon Marco geschrieben hat, brauchst Du nichts anzukleben. Die Ufermatten schwimmen nicht mehr auf, sobald Du sie mit Sand beschwert hast. 
Wenn Du nur "dünne" Streifen nehmen willst (und auch ab und an mal darauf stehst), oder die Matten an einer Steilstrecke enden, dann würde ich sie doch ankleben.
Hierzu geht das bewusste Innotec, oder ein anderer Polymerkleber. Selbst Naturagart bietet welchen an. Als ich bei denen mal Saat geordert habe, kam keine - die scheint es einzeln nicht sehr oft zu geben.
__ Moos kommt von alleine, ich habe auf der Nordseite im Garten genug, und habe auch mit der Umsiedlung in meinen teich Erfolg gehabt. Du kannst auch Lehm auf die Ufermatte geben, und Sumpf/Teichpflanzen setzen.


----------



## laolamia (29. März 2012)

*AW: Einige Fragen zu Ufermatten!*

noch ein tipp aus meinem fehler 
nimm die breitere es lohnt sich- ich hab aus spargruenden die schmalse genommen und aeger mich das die erste stufe nicht bedeckt ist

gruss marco


----------



## Moderlieschenking (29. März 2012)

*AW: Einige Fragen zu Ufermatten!*

Hallo Eva,
schau mal auf diesen Threadhttps://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/33892/?q=Ufermatte.
Dort hab ich ein Foto eingestellt, wie man die Ufermatte am besten mit Sand einschlemmt.
Generell gilt - die Ufermatte nicht zu knapp kaufen. Fur die meisten Bereiche ist die
1m Matte die ideale Lösung.
Keine zu langen Ufermattenstücke machen (werden sonst zu schwer).
 LG Markus


----------



## willi1954 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Einige Fragen zu Ufermatten!*

Moin zusammen

also ich kann dir auch nur die Ufermatte empfehlen. Zum Thema Sand/Einschlämmen ist ja schon genug gesagt. Abraten möchte ich dir von den Moossprossen, die NG anbietet. Das war im Gegensatz zur Ufermattensaat ein Reinfall. Ich hatte im letzten Jahr auch einen Teil des Ufers neugestaltet und die NG Ufermattensaat aufgebracht. Bei entsprechenden Temperaturen keimt es sehr flott und erste Blüten waren im selben Jahr noch zu sehen.

LG Willi


----------



## eva chadt (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Einige Fragen zu Ufermatten!*

Danke für die guten Ratschläge .Ufermatte habe ich schon  habe mir auch die Bilder von __ Moderlieschen  angesehen aber. ich habe nicht so einen Graben sondern bei mir endet die Folie in der Erde  also wie mache ich es am besten  das der Teich nicht ausgesaugt wird .? Will ja die Folie verstecken.Aber meine größte Sorge ist NG liefert die Saatmischung nicht nach Österreich  und im Google finde ich auch keine Firma.Kann mir da jemand helfen .Ganz liebe Grüße aus Wien


----------



## Moderlieschenking (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Einige Fragen zu Ufermatten!*

Hallo Eva, 
Du kannst auch einzelnen Samen kaufen.
Geeignet dazu sind __ Gauklerblumen, Kuckuckslichtnelken, schau mal bei ebay, da gibt es
schon Händler die so etwas anbieten und mit Sicherheit auch nach Österreich schicken.
Da bestelle ich meine Samen.
http://http://myworld.ebay.de/chiemgau-saatgut/?_trksid=p4340.l2559

LG Markus


----------



## eva chadt (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Einige Fragen zu Ufermatten!*

Hallo Markus ! Du bist ein echter Schatz unter den Teichfreunden. Habe sofort bei Ebay deine vorgeschlagene Seite  angesehen und bin fündig geworden (wird auch nach Ö. versendet ) Jetz müßen wir nur mehr aussuchen. Danke Eva


----------



## Moderlieschenking (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Einige Fragen zu Ufermatten!*

Hallo Eva,

aber gerne doch.

LG Markus


----------



## Digicat (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Einige Fragen zu Ufermatten!*

Servus Eva

Herzlich Willkommen

Schön wieder eine Wienerin hier begrüßen zu dürfen ...

Freut mich sehr das du zu uns gefunden hast ...

Wir freuen uns sehr mehr über den Teich zu erfahren, vorallem zu sehen ...

Bilder sagen oft mehr als tausend Worte ...

Viel Spaß noch hier und mit deinem Teich ...


----------



## eva chadt (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Einige Fragen zu Ufermatten!*

Hallo Helmut ! Danke für die nette Begrüßung .Werde einige Bilder machen  aber  ich hoffe es schreckt niemand ,anderseits kann ich ja nur noch mehr Tips erhalten .lg Eva


----------



## Moonlight (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Einige Fragen zu Ufermatten!*

Hallo Eva,

und herzlich Willkommen ...

Uns kann nichts mehr erschrecken ... also her mit den Bildchen 
Und wenn es soo schrecklich ist, vielleicht können wir dem auch Abhilfe schaffen 

Mandy


----------



## eva chadt (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Einige Fragen zu Ufermatten!*

 

 

     So , ihr wolt es nicht anders  Hier sind die Bilder ! Das ist mein Teich , wo ich die Ufermatten einfügen möchte  Das Wasser ist inzwischen wieder klarer hatte nur die Pumpe ausgeschalten weil unzählige  Kaulquappen drinnen waren.Leider ist meine UV Lampe kaputt .Brauche ich die wirklich? Saat habe ich mir schon bestellt ,Pflanzen erst das wenn die U Matte verlegt ist .Den Kies am Rand habe ich schon heraus genommen muß ihn ja waschen .Jetzt hoffe ich auf  Ratschläge und sage schon jetzt Danke aus Wien  lg Eva


----------



## Moonlight (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Einige Fragen zu Ufermatten!*

Ich habe mit Ufermatte etc. keine Erfahrung, habe so etwas bei mir nicht im Einsatz ... aber warum sollen wir denn beim Anblick des Teiches erschrecken?
Der ist doch schön ... und wenn das Wasser jetzt auch wieder klarer ist, dann ist er doch doppelt schön 

Mandy


----------



## Springmaus (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Einige Fragen zu Ufermatten!*

Hallo,

sieht doch gut aus dein Teich!

 Da hast Du doch eine schöne Stufe könntest Du da nicht Spielsand draufpacken
und das ganze schön bepflanzen ?


----------



## Moderlieschenking (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Einige Fragen zu Ufermatten!*

Hallo Eva, 
die Ufermatte sandest Du am besten vorher ein.
Leg am besten immer so 2 m Stücke am Rasen aus und nimm dann einen feinen Bausand -
den verteilst Du dann auf der Ufermatte.
Dann spritzt Du sie mit dem Gartenschlauch leicht ab, dann wäscht es den Sand gleich
in die Matte ein.
Dann kannst Du schon die Matte auf die Folie legen.
Die Pflanzensaat mischt Du am besten mit einer Schüssel voll Sand und dann gibst Du den
Sand nur auf den Uferdamm - also den höchsten Punkt.
Dann wächst normal innerhalb von 2 - 3 Wochen schon was.

LG Markus


----------



## eva chadt (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Einige Fragen zu Ufermatten!*

Für mich ist er noch nicht so schön der Teich, aber ich freue mich das ihr es  nicht  so schlimm findet.Mache ich es richtig wenn ich das Wasser bis zur Stufe ablasse und  die  Ufermatte auch auf die Stufe lege und dann wieder (den sauberen )Kies darauf verteile.?Dann konnten doch in der UM Pflanzen wurzeln.lg Eva   ach ja brauche ich die UV Lampe oder nicht ?lg Eva


----------



## libsy (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Einige Fragen zu Ufermatten!*

Ich habe auch eine Frage zu den Ufermatten.
Wie man die Ufermatte gerade verlegt, habe ich kapiert.
Aber wie verlegt man sie, wenn das Ufer nicht gerade verläuft, wenn ich einen kreisförmigen Winkel verlegen will. Mit Falten wie bei der Folie? Oder Stück an Stück schneiden und damit um die Kurve herum?


----------



## Moderlieschenking (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Einige Fragen zu Ufermatten!*

Hallo Libsy,

ich hab meine Ufermatte dann Stück für Stück geschnitten - also wenns um die Kurve
geht schneidest Du die Ufermatte halt schräg.
Dann tragt sie nicht doppelt auf.
Aber Du musst die Stücke jetzt nicht zu kurz machen 1m Breite geht auf alle Fälle.
Falten würde ich nicht legen, das schaut nicht so gut aus - finde ich zumindest.

LG Markus


----------



## libsy (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Einige Fragen zu Ufermatten!*

Danke für die Antwort. Genau das dachte ich mir auch, dass es dumm aussieht, weil die Matte ja doch schon selbst dick ist.


----------

